# Dust Collection Sources



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm trying to set up my dust collection with a simple shop vac and squirrel fan and dust bag. I have a Rockler practically in my backyard but they don't sell anything for less than $29(feels like it). I'm looking for the Harbor Freight of vacuum stuff. Any good sites or sources for hoses and adapters that aren't stupid expensive.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can scrounge around at flea markets and pick up fans, controls, etc. you may even find a whole dc system!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Sooo... What are you looking for. You can make your own blast gates, use PVC fittings build a suction unit from a squirrel cage (check with a local HVAC guy). What do you need?
This should get you started...http://www.copycarver.com/Dust_collector.htm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*separate out the items*



JimmyB1775 said:


> I'm trying to set up my dust collection with a simple *shop vac* and *squirrel fan* and *dust bag*. I have a Rockler practically in my backyard but they don't sell anything for less than $29(feels like it). I'm looking for the Harbor Freight of vacuum stuff. Any good sites or sources for* hoses* and *adapters* that aren't stupid expensive.


Your best source...cheap...will be road kill/picked household uprights. Sometimes they still work and the smaller flexible hoses are great. There is an occasional *shop vac* along side the road on trash pickup day.

A *squirrel fan* should be built into a box with filters on the sides or one end an open on the other just for air filtration, NOT dist collection. Chips will cling to the fan and will get all clogged up ...don't ask me how I know.....

*Dust bag*s are the least efficient method of filtration, but it's till better than nothing. 

Dust collection is probably THE most discussed topic here. Check out the threads posted under that topic. You'll learn a bunch.


----------

